# How do you copy programs to new TiVo?



## jschwartz (Jun 21, 2002)

I have 2 series 2 directv tivos. One is Hughes, other RCA. The Hughes, I picked up from a friend the RCA, I've used for a long time with a good 300GB drive. Recently, RCA motherboard port connecting to the front panel/infrared got fried but drive is fine. I want to use drive with all programs/settings in Hughes unit.

I have MFSWin, and original drives from all tivos. Help!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

There are instructions on how to fix the problem with your RCA motherboard. Why not try that?


----------



## jschwartz (Jun 21, 2002)

I've searched this forum on "motherboard" and "fix" and can't find anything except about modems. It's my IR that won't work. There was a spark on the board where the connection comes in from the ribbon cable connecting to the front console. All the lights work and buttons on front but no remote control. From the front view, the contact just to the right of the ribbon connector is kind of burned. 

Do you have a link or some search terms to help?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think it is called "L33" fix. It involves jumpering over the blown inductor (L33) with a wire.

If the drive was not hacked with decryption disabled, the recordings cannot be kept. You can hack it now and run 51killer and keep at least the settings.


----------



## jschwartz (Jun 21, 2002)

I used the pen trick. I filled the space from the fried component and it's all back. I wish I would have know sooner. I could have saved everything since I'd already fixed the hd using WinMFS but then I trashed it.

Oh well... lesson learned and I'm back in business.

Jack Schwartz
Dallas, TX

Series 1 - 255 hrs
DTV Series 2 167 hrs
DTV Series 2 135 hrs


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

:up:


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

With the connection shorted your Tivo is in more danger if you ever mess up again. Be careful! Otherwise glad I could help


----------

